# Just lost a kid



## Ariel301 (Sep 2, 2010)

I went out to check the feeders and waterers a few minutes ago and found one of my kids laying on his back dead against the side of the hay feeder. He was still warm, and I was just out two hours ago, so he died in that time frame. Nothing was wrong with him earlier.

They did not have access to anything that might have been poisonous. The only thing I can think of is that one of the other kids in the pen slammed him against the feeder until he died from it. The only possible culprit for that is my buckling Baruch, because the two doelings in the pen are both extremely timid and scared of the boys. I just can't imagine something so horrible of my sweet little baby boy, especially to his best buddy!


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss!   I wish I had more insight or advice I could give you, but I am still a novice.  I hope you find some answers!


----------



## glenolam (Sep 2, 2010)

I am very sorry too!  Especially since it was so sudden....


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 2, 2010)

I am soooo sorry for your loss....how terrible that must of been for you..


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone...

It was sad, he was a sweet little goat and would have been a great buddy for a child somewhere, we were trying to sell him. I guess if one had to die, it was best that it was him and not my buckling (future herdsire) or my new pedigreed doeling, he was "just" a scrub goat. I'll miss him though. RIP, Chess. 

It's been a weird life and death sort of day. I found a dead hen in the chicken coop, and the dead goat, and at the same time I have new baby chicks hatching inside the house. You really learn about the circle of life living on a farm, I guess.


----------



## mossyStone (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that you lost your little boy..It is always just so sad!


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Sep 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the kid. 

I know what you mean about life and death. Predators, sickness, culling and slaughter, and no known reason deaths. Then hatching and birthing. Lots of ups and downs. Sometimes an up and a down at the same time. 

I am sorry to hear about the kid. He was a cute little fellow, if that was his pic.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 3, 2010)

Sorry for the loss...


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm really sorry.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh, how awful!  And to not know, either.  Well, at least you know he died fairly quickly....whatever that means....and didn't linger for days and suffer.  Poor little cutie-pie.  I want to reach into his picture and hug and smooch him!


----------



## warthog (Sep 3, 2010)

RIP Chess, such a cute little boy.

So sorry


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## GeeseRCool (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so sorry     I know how it feels!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Sep 3, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, it seems so unfair at times.


----------

